
Bill Gates Advocates Taxing Robots to Slow Spread of Job-Killing Automation - bcaulfield
https://qz.com/911968/bill-gates-the-robot-that-takes-your-job-should-pay-taxes/
======
em3rgent0rdr
If we tax robots, then I would say we should lower the personal income tax to
be the same rate. If have larger taxes on things that are more efficient, then
that will encouraging inefficiencies.

The goal shouldn't be "jobs". "Jobs" aren't what makes society better off.
Standard of living is more important. So I don't think should slowing the
spread of job-killing automation.

